# A few quick pics



## lizardboy101 (May 19, 2008)

Well here are some pix from when she was outside today...enjoy


----------



## Lexi (May 19, 2008)

She has some beautiful colors!!! very nice.


----------



## lizardboy101 (May 19, 2008)

Thank you. I think shes absolutley gorgeous. Boy has she gotten big since i first got her too


----------



## CoexistExotics (May 19, 2008)

Wow that is one of the prettiest reds I have ever seen!


----------



## lizardboy101 (May 19, 2008)

Thank you! She doesnt even come close to any of Bobby's stock, but she's still my baby girl. lol


----------



## Mike (May 19, 2008)

That is a gorgeous tegu. Probably one of the prettiest reds I've ever seen.


----------



## Mvskokee (May 20, 2008)

i agree one of the prettiest


----------



## lizardboy101 (May 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone. She's definatley my baby girl...although she doesnt always think so. lol. First Tegu ever...and I'm stickin with em now...all thanks to Coco. lol


----------



## HazyRep (May 20, 2008)

I love the bright white strip she has down her side! Just brings out her markings more. Very pretty!


----------



## lizardboy101 (May 20, 2008)

Ya, but my favorite part about her is the tad bit of pink that she has mixed into her...it's more of a peachy pink color that doesnt show up in pics either...boohoo


----------



## DaveDragon (May 21, 2008)

With all of those colors are you sure she isn't part Leopard Gecko???? :mrgreen:


----------



## lizardboy101 (May 21, 2008)

> With all of those colors are you sure she isn't part Leopard Gecko????



I'm pretty sure she is a Tegu and not a Leo. lol.


----------



## luis (May 21, 2008)

i c a little green on her head i love that mix!!!!


----------



## lizardboy101 (May 21, 2008)

Really/ I've never noticed any green on her at all...I just hope these colors stay with her.


----------



## VARNYARD (May 21, 2008)

Very pretty girl!!


----------



## luis (May 21, 2008)

on the third picture going down. i c a little green on top of her neck . maybe im seeing things!!!


----------



## lizardboy101 (May 21, 2008)

I did look and ya. Up close it's almost a browny green color...thanks for pointing that out. lol


----------

